# my new loft



## tomyascaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

hi, ive been quite busy the last couple of days, a few months ago i got 3 tumblers and decided to get the rest of them, i quickly knocked up a little shed which was quite bad but it gave them somewhere to live.

my dad got about 80 slightly damaged pallets just to use to repair things, i knew i needed to make a decent loft for the birds as i start work soon and i wouldn't have the time to build one, so after alot of head scratching i decided to use a small shed that i had from when i was introducing chicks to the hens last year and here it is now, what do you think? hasn't cost me anything and looks very neat 

(ive put some of the wood back on the shed as it was quite drafty)


















feeding shelf


----------



## tomyascaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

nest box and two shelves









birds outside


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi there!

Your birds are lovely.

Please change out that chicken wire for hardware cloth as your birds are easily accessible to predators, use 1/4 inch hardware cloth, I have heard of too many horror stories. 

Also, pigeons do not perch comfortably on round type dowels, they prefer flat perches, like the other ones.

Any openings larger then 1/4 inch to the outside world need to be covered with hardware cloth.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks great for a cost of nothing. I do that alot too, since my pops has alot of scrap chicken wire and wood laying around. I use some 2x4's for perches and it's easy to make. Those are beautifufl birds. I almost bought some before I got my Archangels. Keep up the good work and do change the chicken wire if you don't have a lock or door for the loft. This one time a neighbors cats destroyed most of my flock.


----------



## ssfguy (Sep 6, 2009)

Okay I am no expert, I am also a newbie trying to learn a lot from this site. Just my thoughts without any solid 1st hand experience.
1. Raise the floor from the ground, throw in a board at the bottom and make sure rodent's can't get in. 
2. Same with the Aviary, it don't need to be that high but it be great if you can make it bit longer as Tressa mentioned, use hardware fabric and get rid of round perches. I got 2x2 10' piece from Lowe's for $1.63.
3. If you planning to fly them, trap door.
4. Do you have door or acess to walk into the coop? Bcz I don't see one, you need to have one to get inside for cleaning and other purposes.
5. If you plan on breeding, some nest boxes! I see one in your coop. 3 Pairs so try to have at least 3 but plan ahead if u going to have babies.
6. If you planning to fly them, u need to train them to trap. So don't have food available 24/7 to them. Feed them twice a day morning and evening.

Remove thos think round sticks from the Aviary they only getting in birds way to that perch you have on the other end of the aviary.  Yes Hardware fabric is a must as I had two hawk attacks yesterday, 1st one was me standing next to the bird and I just turned by back and he had my bird under him on the floor, "I never thought that attacks by hawks are so serious" My bird lived without any injuries at all but was a good lesson for me and my bird. 2nd attack was when they were sitting in Aviary and just landed right on the top broke the aviary mesh. So today I am going to go buy Hardware fabric and have it installed. Other members advised me of doing so but I ignored.
Nice birds and take care of them good.


----------



## tomyascaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

trap door is on the front and the door to clean etc is on the back (where i'm standing to take pics), i shall replace the perches for shelves in the aviary, i've dug down and put chicken wire around under the ground to keep out the foxes etc, floor is raised with plastic sheet on top and a layer of wood chippings to catch the poops, im going to change the entrance into the outdoor avary and maybe just have a small door i can close at night  also this is in an allotment so materials are very short and i rescued the birds because they were going to be killed or thrown out their house


----------



## gsstage2 (Jul 2, 2009)

Not exactly sure where you are located but, as others have stated my first concern is the potential for varmits, a raccoon can destroy everything in one night and won't event slow down with the wire you have. I know it is very pricey but I have gone to a 1"x1" welded wire for my outside cages or flypens. I can't handle the emotional distress of the raccoons that have found there way in, even after quite a few months without incident.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

WARNING: For those of us who have heard or experienced the nightmare of predator attacks, PLEASE consider these living creatures FIRST and FOREMOST. Chicken wire is like aluminum foil to predators, they have easy access to your birds, it is not a safe barrier to the outside world.

You asked what we thought, we have given you honest answers. Get a heavy gage 1/4" hardware cloth.

It is blessing for you to receive this information from the experienced members, use it wisely, those who's birds suffered the consequences wish they had known in advance. It will save you quite a heartache.

I understand your only have so much for allotment, but wait till you have more money so you can afford the floor and hardware cloth. It's important sometimes to put your wants on hold until you can do the right thing for your birds.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

plz mention the common preditors name that harm pigeons. I only know hawks and crows.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeasmin said:


> plz mention the common preditors name that harm pigeons. I only know hawks and crows.


Weazels, snakes, raccoons, foxes, cats and even rats,mice and cock roaches. The last three may or may not actually harm the birds, but definitely can spread paratyphoid to your birds thru food/water contact and floor droppings.

...and that is just to name a few.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

My loft is in the roof. Will the mice, rat, cock-roaches able to reach there???


----------



## ssfguy (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeasmin said:


> My loft is in the roof. Will the mice, rat, cock-roaches able to reach there???


Yesmin you are in India and don't tell me you never seen a mice/rat using electric wire to climp up the roof. Yes they can get to the roof very easily. Rats in India are killing machines, they don't kill them for eating but for fun.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeasmin said:


> My loft is in the roof. Will the mice, rat, cock-roaches able to reach there???


Not if any openings not covered with solid wood are less then 1/4 inch.


----------

